# Just one of my favorites.



## EIngerson (Jul 20, 2011)

Hope you like it.


----------



## KBM1016 (Jul 20, 2011)

Like it, nice angle :thumbup:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Omofo (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 20, 2011)

Too small


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 20, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> Too small



Fixed it.


----------



## Sharksledge (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice dangerous looking angle


----------



## Meekminx (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome shot! 

I would have my eyes closed too!


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 21, 2011)

I like it, i just wish there was more light on the bike, as it seems quite dark.  STill, a sweet shot. 

Regards,
Jake


----------



## cooksnj (Jul 21, 2011)

very sweet! love it


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## amandawu (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice shot! Hope you could collect more favourite photos and then create an album for more people sharing.
_________________________________________________
Easily create your own photo sildeshow

[URL="http://www.photo-dvd-maker.com/"]*Photo DVD Maker - Photo Slideshow and Slideshow DVD Software*[/URL]http://www.photo-dvd-maker.com/


----------



## dakkon76 (Sep 3, 2011)

That had to be a tough shot to get in focus! nice


----------



## Neurotica (Sep 3, 2011)

Fantastic shot!
 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 11, 2011)

Pretty sweet shot!


----------



## edddial (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice angle, nice shot!


----------



## fatDAD (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice, were you under the ramp ?


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 15, 2011)

Centered directly between the ramp and landing.


----------



## fatDAD (Sep 15, 2011)

EIngerson said:


> Centered directly between the ramp and landing.



crazy ! thanks for sharing.


----------

